# Problems solved



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I found a way to solve my login, quick reply, editing and other problems associated with SOTW. It was soooo simple I don't know how I didn't see it before now. All I had to do is buy a new computer!

Heck, what's a few hundred bucks when a goldmine of info and comradrie is at stake.:twisted:

'smiracle!  Can I have a hallelujah, an Amen?!?!


Well, they're not all solved. The font resizer isn't working. Baby steps...baby steps....


----------

